

Pitchups.com - A Community for Startups  - pitchups
http://pitchups.com
Pitchups.com is a community for startups. It lets you pitch your startup and let the community vote on it. The most popular pitches rise to the top. Think of it as Digg for startup pitches - but much more! Connect with other entrepreneurs and find potential angels, investors and partners!
======
hitechsites
It may be a good idea to have a weekly/monthly contest for the best startup
pitches, and get some judges to evaluate the ideas/bus plans, and give some
sort of award - maybe mentorship, or access to an angel investor or VC or even
a seed investment. Something like TC Disrupt but done online.

~~~
sockit1
There is plenty of demand for something like this to be done online - since
there are many more entrepreneurs and startup ideas out there than physical
events that can be conducted.

